# Found the devil in an abandoned church



## emeyetee (May 2, 2020)

One of my other favorite hobbies, apart from digging and finding bottles is exploring the remnants of dilapitated buildings. This morning while exploring an abandoned church in the city I happened upon this bottle in the attic, how creepy.


----------



## hemihampton (May 2, 2020)

That's a cool looking church on the inside, is the outside old & Gothic looking? That Devil' Shake comes in a colorful can also. To bad you didn't find some cans of that. LEON.


----------



## emeyetee (May 3, 2020)

emeyetee said:


> One of my other favorite hobbies, apart from digging and finding bottles is exploring the remnants of dilapitated buildings. This morning while exploring an abandoned church in the city I happened upon this bottle in the attic, how creepy.


& Than I found these two nice bottles in one of the privies outback.


----------



## hemihampton (May 3, 2020)

That is a cool looking old Church, Nice Bottles. Who dug that hole? looks like a construction crew?


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 3, 2020)

Here's a Devil Shake can I found, about 1969-70 vintage.


----------



## hemihampton (May 3, 2020)

Out of the hundreds of Soda Cans I have or had always wanted one of those in a can but never got one. LEON.


----------



## emeyetee (May 3, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> That is a cool looking old Church, Nice Bottles. Who dug that hole? looks like a construction crew?


They most certainly did, and a terrible job at that. Many, many artifacts were rendered worthless thanks to their lack of thoughtfulness/knowledge. I guess the blame should fall on the foreman of the project. I salvaged what I could, they showed up and asked me what I was doing. I didn't even respond just kept digging. I took my bottles and walked right past them 10 minutes later, this time opting not to jump the fence on my departure..


----------



## emeyetee (May 3, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Out of the hundreds of Soda Cans I have or had always wanted one of those in a can but never got one. LEON.


To be honest I've never even heard of the stuff, it's certainly ironic to find it in the location I did though.


----------



## JKL (May 3, 2020)

emeyetee said:


> To be honest I've never even heard of the stuff, it's certainly ironic to find it in the location I did though.


The church is cool but the best part is finding that particular bottle in the church.  That is irony for sure!  Well done with the find!


----------



## hemihampton (May 3, 2020)

Here in my town you don't want to see the Construction Crew guys show up or you can be in trouble. They don't want anybody in there work area because they don't want anybody getting hurt then suing. Or they can call the cops on you. Here it's just best to be polite to them & Friendly & hope for the best. And here they are not going to just let you ignore them and let you go about your bottle digging. LEON.


----------



## emeyetee (May 3, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Here in my town you don't want to see the Construction Crew guys show up or you can be in trouble. They don't want anybody in there work area because they don't want anybody getting hurt then suing. Or they can call the cops on you. Here it's just best to be polite to them & Friendly & hope for the best. And here they are not going to just let you ignore them and let you go about your bottle digging. LEON.


I understand that, but you haven't met me Mr. Leon. I wasn't in there stealing tools or anything like that so if they wanted a conflict they would have regretted it I assure you lol


----------



## Canadacan (May 4, 2020)

Hey a NDNR!...paper label survived!.... yes very ironic find!


----------



## emeyetee (May 5, 2020)

emeyetee said:


> I understand that, but you haven't met me Mr. Leon. I wasn't in there stealing tools or anything like that so if they wanted a conflict they would have regretted it I assure you lol


@ hemihampton
I didn't want to sound like a "tough guy"  but I look at it as not only a right but a duty to recover and save as much of our historic artifacts as possible if they are about to be destroyed and lost forever. Most contractor foreman, or superintendents with an average intellect understand my point of view. I also present them my state i.d and my OSHA 30 card and that alone usually diffuses most incidents. 
.


----------



## emeyetee (May 5, 2020)

JKL said:


> The church is cool but the best part is finding that particular bottle in the church.  That is irony for sure!  Well done with the find!


I concur, thank you!


----------



## hemihampton (May 5, 2020)

emeyetee said:


> @ hemihampton
> I didn't want to sound like a "tough guy"  but I look at it as not only a right but a duty to recover and save as much of our historic artifacts as possible if they are about to be destroyed and lost forever. Most contractor foreman, or superintendents with an average intellect understand my point of view. I also present them my state i.d and my OSHA 30 card and that alone usually diffuses most incidents.
> .


I agree with the one part, I kinda feel like it's my duty to recover these historic artifacts because if I don't who will? they won't. I disagree with this part, most contractors, foreman, superintndents with a average IQ will understand your point of view. If they understood they would not be plowing threw them, breaking them& running them over with a Bulldozer. Here in Detroit some of the Construction sites are Million dollar jobs, Little Ceasars Arena was like a $300 million dollar job or some huge amount like that, When they got a million dollar + or even 100 thousand + job to get done, they are not going to slow done or wait to gather a $5.00 bottle or $100 bottle. Time is Money, get out of our way. If you could tell them hey that's a thousand dollar bottle there then maybe they'd take the time to slow down a minute & grab it. I had a guy almost run me over with a bulldozer, nobody around, grabbed a couple Beer bottles in big basement hole when I hear a truck pull up. So I get out of the hole holding 2 old beer bottles.. This jumps up on this Bulldozer & comes flying at me about runs me over. I thought he was stealing it until he stopped, jumped out & then ran yellow caution tape from it & around hole. I say hey, you work here, He sez Yeah, I say you ever dig up old Bottles? if so I'd be Interested in them, He sez yeah but I can tell this bulldozer is not to kind to bottles, you wouldn't want them smashed. I said I just got these 2 out of that hole & they weren't smashed. He looks at them & sez really. He then sez when I find them not broke I'll put them up against a big tree for my buddies from Consumers Energy or DTE, some energy company buddies of his to come get. I say can I give you my business card & he sez I got no time, gotta go to the next site, then drives off in a rush.  it was getting dark. our entire conversation took place as I followed him around, running around the site in a rush. LEON.


----------



## emeyetee (May 5, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I agree with the one part, I kinda feel like it's my duty to recover these historic artifacts because if I don't who will? they won't. I disagree with this part, most contractors, foreman, superintndents with a average IQ will understand your point of view. If they understood they would not be plowing threw them, breaking them& running them over with a Bulldozer. Here in Detroit some of the Construction sites are Million dollar jobs, Little Ceasars Arena was like a $300 million dollar job or some huge amount like that, When they got a million dollar + or even 100 thousand + job to get done, they are not going to slow done or wait to gather a $5.00 bottle or $100 bottle. Time is Money, get out of our way. If you could tell them hey that's a thousand dollar bottle there then maybe they'd take the time to slow down a minute & grab it. I had a guy almost run me over with a bulldozer, nobody around, grabbed a couple Beer bottles in big basement hole when I hear a truck pull up. So I get out of the hole holding 2 old beer bottles.. This jumps up on this Bulldozer & comes flying at me about runs me over. I thought he was stealing it until he stopped, jumped out & then ran yellow caution tape from it & around hole. I say hey, you work here, He sez Yeah, I say you ever dig up old Bottles? if so I'd be Interested in them, He sez yeah but I can tell this bulldozer is not to kind to bottles, you wouldn't want them smashed. I said I just got these 2 out of that hole & they weren't smashed. He looks at them & sez really. He then sez when I find them not broke I'll put them up against a big tree for my buddies from Consumers Energy or DTE, some energy company buddies of his to come get. I say can I give you my business card & he sez I got no time, gotta go to the next site, then drives off in a rush.  it was getting dark. our entire conversation took place as I followed him around, running around the site in a rush. LEON.


No your totally right for the most part. And that bulldozer story would have ended differently if it was me lol. I'm gonna message you my last name and it'll make more sense to ya


----------



## hemihampton (May 5, 2020)

He didn't run me over so it was OK. You had to be there, it was all kinda strange. I got 2 Beer Bottles & not hurt so all ended well, I was happy. Just to bad they were common crown tops but at least pre pro embossed. LEON.


----------



## jimmydean56 (May 6, 2020)

emeyetee said:


> One of my other favorite hobbies, apart from digging and finding bottles is exploring the remnants of dilapitated buildings. This morning while exploring an abandoned church in the city I happened upon this bottle in the attic, how creepy.


Actually, I am more interested in the church! That building looks awesome! But yes, that is weird to find the devil in the attic!!


----------



## LalaGirl (May 6, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Here in my town you don't want to see the Construction Crew guys show up or you can be in trouble. They don't want anybody in there work area because they don't want anybody getting hurt then suing. Or they can call the cops on you. Here it's just best to be polite to them & Friendly & hope for the best. And here they are not going to just let you ignore them and let you go about your bottle digging. LEON.


I'd say most places are like that now - thanks to the threat of a lawsuit, and that, thanks to suit-happy jerks!


----------



## Saturn Doll (May 6, 2020)

emeyetee said:


> One of my other favorite hobbies, apart from digging and finding bottles is exploring the remnants of dilapitated buildings. This morning while exploring an abandoned church in the city I happened upon this bottle in the attic, how creepy.


Congratulations-Great find-and I think its very amusing-not creepy-someone stirring the pot-I would say. And what a Stunning church inside-The Trust or heritage organisation should absolutely be protecting that Awesome piece of architecture. Thanks so Much for showing and happy hunting!


----------



## falls (May 6, 2020)

I thought you were gonna say you found a Pluto water. I was already to say "that's not the devil on the bottom, that's a god of evil".( Greek?)


----------

